# Cedar Creek Motorsport Trail



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone have any experience using this trail, specifically with an ATV?

This is the trail near Twin Lake. I just printed the map off the web site and it looks like it would be an interesting ride. The map shows the north loop is 10 miles long and the south loop is 14 miles long.

Anyone know if this is a fairly easy ride as I'd like to know what I'm getting into before I give it a shot.

I just bought a new 07 Yamaha 450 Grizzly and am itching to give her a little run. 

I live 6 miles away from M20 Motorsport Trail. That one shows a 15 mile loop. I am going to give that one a shot in a day or two for a shakedown cruise. Maybe after I have a few more miles on the machine I'll head up to Baldwin for some real riding on the O's.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

THIS IS FROM A MICHIGAN ATV CLUBS WEBSITE. THE PERSON POSTING SAYS IT ALL I THINK. I BELIVE THEY WERE ON SPORT QUADS TOO.

SOME MAY LIKE IT, SOME MAY NOT......


 
Thread Tools vbmenu_register("threadtools");







Search this Thread vbmenu_register("threadsearch");







Display Modes vbmenu_register("displaymodes");







#*1*  







07-01-2007, 07:15 PM 
 mi_smiley2000







vbmenu_register("postmenu_41051", true); 
Member








Join Date: Apr 2006
Location: Eaton Rapids, Mich

 








*Cedar Creek Motorsports Trail* 
Cedar Creek was pretty easy to find. It's just north of Muskegon. There was alot of parking avaible. But the trail itself was pretty whooped out. The north loop was hard to navagate. We crossed a bridge over Cedar Creek that was pretty neat. 
We definately won't be going back to this one.
__________________
Robert and Melissa
'03 LTZ 400
'05 LTZ 250
"KEEPING THE RUBBER SIDE DOWN"
"FIRST ON FOUR" 
​ mi_smiley2000
View Public Profile
Send a private message to mi_smiley2000
Send email to mi_smiley2000
Find all posts by mi_smiley2000
Add mi_smiley2000 to Your Buddy List


​


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

M-20 will be pretty tight for your Yamaha, watch your rims! And have fun


----------

